# I think I'm in love!



## Andrew_Culture (2 Mar 2014)

I've been toying with the idea of getting a MTB since I gave away my old BSO but haven't really been wowed by anything I've seen. Until today. On a ride with @mattobrien we popped into our local high-end LBS and I spotted a very handsome Cube Attention 29er. It has lockout forks, is a 29er and is matte black (I have a bit of a thing for matte black bikes).

The price was reduced from £799 to about £500 so now I just need to hope for some sort of unexpected windfall 







Phwoar! Although the one I saw in matte black looked better.


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Mar 2014)

they do do some nice looking bikes.


----------



## Psycolist (2 Mar 2014)

Andrew ! you have magnificent taste I wish you had a pic in the black though. I prefer a satin finish rather than matt, but each to thier own. I dont suppose you work for a company involved in the cycle to work scheme do you. Just a thought. If not, try and get them involved. y'never know !!!


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I've been toying with the idea of getting a MTB since I gave away my old BSO but haven't really been wowed by anything I've seen. Until today. On a ride with @mattobrien we popped into our local high-end LBS and I spotted a very handsome Cube Attention 29er. It has lockout forks, is a 29er and is matte black (I have a bit of a thing for matte black bikes).


Very nice!


Andrew_Culture said:


> The price was reduced from £799 to about £500 so now I just need to hope for some sort of unexpected windfall


Keep your fingers crossed that you get a sudden rush of book sales from CycleChatters sympathetic to your N+1 plight! (*Cough* link1, link2.)


----------



## smokeysmoo (2 Mar 2014)

Psycolist said:


> I wish you had a pic in the black though.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Mar 2014)

Psycolist said:


> Andrew ! you have magnificent taste I wish you had a pic in the black though. I prefer a satin finish rather than matt, but each to thier own. I dont suppose you work for a company involved in the cycle to work scheme do you. Just a thought. If not, try and get them involved. y'never know !!!



I work for myself


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Mar 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed that you get a sudden rush of book sales from CycleChatters sympathetic to your N+1 plight! (*Cough* link1, link2.)



Hear ye, hear ye, do what Colin ses!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Mar 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


>



WOOD


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Mar 2014)

I was talking about this with my wife and she said 'ooh that sounds cheap'. I'm glad she asked our friend oop North how much he paid for his Turner full suss MTB


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Mar 2014)

This was the one in the shop:


----------



## DaveyM (2 Mar 2014)

that's a cool looking beast


----------



## mattobrien (2 Mar 2014)

It looks better than my MTB and has bigger wheels. If I haven't just committed to spending 40% of it's cost on a new saddle from the shop while we were in there, I could even be tempted myself. 

Hell I could even tell SWMBO that my bike had got really dirty and that was why it was not black, I would be fairly sure she couldn't ell the difference between 26" and 29" wheels anyway 

Buy it.


Buy it.


Buy it.


----------



## jazzkat (2 Mar 2014)

I very nearly bought a cube when looking for my mtb, I ended up buying a canyon as it was cheaper. (not as cheap as the one you are looking at though!)
Just 'coz you like the look of black bikes here's mine 




Buy it, you know it makes sense!


----------



## Mike! (6 Mar 2014)

mattobrien said:


> It looks better than my MTB and has bigger wheels. If I haven't just committed to spending 40% of it's cost on a new saddle from the shop while we were in there, I could even be tempted myself.
> 
> Hell I could even tell SWMBO that my bike had got really dirty and that was why it was not black, I would be fairly sure she couldn't ell the difference between 26" and 29" wheels anyway
> 
> ...



I do believe I have just seen a little picture of the said saddle attached to your bike on their Facebook page. Very nice


----------



## mattobrien (6 Mar 2014)

Mike! said:


> I do believe I have just seen a little picture of the said saddle attached to your bike on their Facebook page. Very nice


Popped in today and got the saddle fitted and some Lizard Skin bar tape. The photo doesn't really do it justice, but it is mat, so matches the rest of the black on the bike.

I haven't used the bike since late October, so to say that I am looking forward to taking it out for a spin is an understatement. Looking out the window, the roads still look a little grey with salt, so a couple of heavy downpours followed by sunshine should make for perfect riding conditions. Either that or I'll get to desperate and just go out. I am keen to make sure I notice a good difference between winter & summer bikes, so am trying to get up to speed on the winter bike before switching over and then hopefully going a little quicker...


----------



## mattobrien (6 Mar 2014)

Piccie of the new saddle Arione R1 - what can I say, I didn't go for the Arione 00, which is a full 10 grams lighter then the R1, but around £80 more expensive. The genuine reason was the cost, more the fact that the yellow line in the 00 wouldn't go with my bikes livery


----------



## Mike! (6 Mar 2014)

Well it has GOT to look right!


----------



## JoeyB (6 Mar 2014)

jazzkat said:


> I very nearly bought a cube when looking for my mtb, I ended up buying a canyon as it was cheaper. (not as cheap as the one you are looking at though!)
> Just 'coz you like the look of black bikes here's mine
> 
> 
> ...


That would look just right in my office, can't quite think why though lol


----------



## e-rider (6 Mar 2014)

jazzkat said:


> I very nearly bought a cube when looking for my mtb, I ended up buying a canyon as it was cheaper. (not as cheap as the one you are looking at though!)
> Just 'coz you like the look of black bikes here's mine
> 
> 
> ...


Canyon and Ghost make some lovely looking bikes. Shame about the saddle on this one - it needs a setback post for sure, otherwise perfect.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Mar 2014)

JoeyB said:


> That would look just right in my office, can't quite think why though lol



All the coolest workplaces have pint glasses and PA gear!


----------



## e-rider (6 Mar 2014)

mattobrien said:


> Piccie of the new saddle Arione R1 - what can I say, I didn't go for the Arione 00, which is a full 10 grams lighter then the R1, but around £80 more expensive. The genuine reason was the cost, more the fact that the yellow line in the 00 wouldn't go with my bikes livery


Fizik saddles are lovely but quality control is very poor. I dread having to buy a new Fizik saddle as I usually have to order 5 to get one that isn't a duff!


----------



## mattobrien (7 Mar 2014)

e-rider said:


> Fizik saddles are lovely but quality control is very poor. I dread having to buy a new Fizik saddle as I usually have to order 5 to get one that isn't a duff!


Mine have come via LBS, so I imagine that they check them prior to selling them, I have had a few Fizik Saddles and the quality has been excellent on all of them.

Looking forward to trying out the R1


----------



## JoeyB (7 Mar 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> All the coolest workplaces have pint glasses and PA gear!



You should see the indoor roller hockey rink in the warehouse!!


----------



## ScotiaLass (8 Mar 2014)

That's one sexy bike!!!


----------

